# Spinner Royal



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

Does anyone know what happens with the royal base colour when you combine these two morphs? 

Am i right in thinking there is almost a Ghost effect to the snake which makes them lighter and cleaner?


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

its a mix of spider and pinstripe : victory:


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

I know that :bash: 
i mean what effect does it have in terms of changing the overall darkness of the animal. 
As in spider + pastel is not as light as spider + pastel + pinstripe


----------



## JBR (Oct 1, 2006)

*Spinners*

This combo cleans up and lightens the snake.


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

JBR said:


> This combo cleans up and lightens the snake.


Thank you John, thats what i thought


----------

